# GT-R Track upgrades



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

After going to Silverstone at the weekend I've decided to start tracking my GT-R more often, the car was an amazing beast on the track and I had so much fun, even though I was getting overtaken all day long.

I have been doing track days in my little z4 but now I have no desire to track the z4 after experiencing the GT-R so I will be selling it and putting the money into my GT-R.

I initially wanted to take my Stage 1 GT-R to a stage 4 but have instead decided to put the money into making the car more track focused after realizing I don't desire any more power yet.

I've just purchased a set of alloys which I will be putting toyo r888's on as a track only tyre set.

I'm just looking for some suggestions on where I should direct my budget on the car with the view of regular track days during summer.

Currently looking to upgrade the brake discs to Alcons and pads to Pagid rs29's.

My car is a MY09.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Speak to Litchfield about their suspension improvements, and watch the video with the WTCC drivers testing it out.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I sent Iain an email so waiting on a reply, not sure if I'm ready suspension yet though.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

matthewk said:


> I sent Iain an email so waiting on a reply, not sure if I'm ready suspension yet though.


Call him as best way to get him


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

HI Matthew, Didnt realise we had met at the weekend, Damn Forum names.

Yes speak to Iain direct - best place to start.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes I was in the blue GTR similar to Johns.

Not sure if we spoke, I lost track of everyone's names.

Although I did love that Atom. It's a beautiful beast of a machine.

Matt


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewk said:


> Yes I was in the blue GTR similar to Johns.
> 
> Not sure if we spoke, I lost track of everyone's names.
> 
> ...


The beast Atom is here at home, that's my Cup car, only 245bhp but goes quite well. Jake really enjoyed driving it. Hopefully next time I can get some more time to take people out.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like you've been bitten by the bug Mathew. Nice to meet you at Silverstone, and good luck with the spend. All the best, Dave ( black/ black stage 4)


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Slippery slope


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Weeeereee


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Brakes would be a top upgrade imo


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Ja5on said:


> Brakes would be a top upgrade imo



yes as Jason said being able to stop is number 1 on your must do list.

Jason you home or away ? knockhill on sat morning

Keith


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

In order of importance for a fun track day I'd suggest...

Brakes
Suspension
More Power

I always fit the best brakes I can afford, because they do save you time in every corner.
Adding more power just means you're going quicker so really need better brakes, which means more chance of fade if running stock ones still.

A stage 2 or 4 car with the Litchfield suspension kit and a decent brakes is well balanced IMO.


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Matt,looks like you have got the track bug :chuckle: i was going to email you on how you got on.

Anyway i would go with the Alcon 396mm front disc's rather than the 400mm as the 396 are made from a new casting method and are more durable thn the 400mm.
I done a fair bit or research on the Alcons and found some good deals on these 396mm discs with bells and pagid rs29 pads and the rears 380mm with bells and pagid pads.If you want the company pm me.

Stephen


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Yep looking into Alcons, don't have the budget to stretch to the BBK (Have to sneak all the spend around the wife).

Just struggling figuring it out, looks like there is a 400mm upfront rotor, 380mm and a 398mm rotor?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

shrimpy gtr said:


> Hi Matt,looks like you have got the track bug :chuckle: i was going to email you on how you got on.
> 
> Anyway i would go with the Alcon 396mm front disc's rather than the 400mm as the 396 are made from a new casting method and are more durable thn the 400mm.
> I done a fair bit or research on the Alcons and found some good deals on these 396mm discs with bells and pagid rs29 pads and the rears 280mm with bells and pagid pads.If you want the company pm me.
> ...


Thanks Stephen

Thats the one I was looking for 396mm.

Will shoot you a pm.

I got the track bug at Cadwell in my z4, I thought the z4 was good enough for me on track, cheap to run, RWD and nice in the corners.
That was until I took my GT-R around Silverstone and had some tuition, the car blew me away, I've never driven anything like it.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

This is me getting some tuition from one of in-house instructors, I found it helped me a great deal.

As you can see I'm pretty rubbish right now and get overtaken a lot but I was slowly getting faster through the day and near the end of the session I was really starting to enjoy throwing the car around and taking some corners at speed.

I have a long way to go but I enjoy it so much.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

^^^ Video is listed as private so it can't play.
Need to change it to public or unlisted.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks - Changed it to unlisted, don't expect much from me though


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matthewk said:


> Thanks - Changed it to unlisted, don't expect much from me though


It's all about having fun. 
In reality we are all still learning.
I've done about 10 or 12 track days (which isn't really that many) but I always try to get a bit of instructor time.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

You will need to put a transmission cooler at the top of the mod list, otherwise you will spend more time in the pits than on the track.

Rich


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Rich, any recommendation on which one?


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Good to see that video with the instructor's advice on the lines and braking points.
I found the old start finish straight curve a bit of a surprise as I thought it was just a gentle curve but it seemed to tighten up just slightly as you entered the pit straight.
Seems like Silverstone is king of the late entry into the corners!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the Forge transmission cooler. Has a separate pump that is controlled by a thermostat, bit noisy but keeps the temperature below 110.

The only issue is that it requires airflow through the radiator to function, so you need to stay out on track to get the temperature down. Fine for a Track Day but no good on a sprint as you have to return to the pits. Would be better with a fan, but not a big issue.

Rich


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Pads, discs, braided lines and a good fluid and that will be a decent upgrade.

I only have upgraded discs and pads and I boiled the fluid after a few laps at Knockhill.


Keith, I'm away just now, back on Monday. Works getting quite busy so not sure when I'll next be at Knockhill. I'll hopefully be going to clarks to he the braided lines and his done


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rich-GT said:


> I have the Forge transmission cooler. Has a separate pump that is controlled by a thermostat, bit noisy but keeps the temperature below 110.
> 
> The only issue is that it requires airflow through the radiator to function, so you need to stay out on track to get the temperature down. Fine for a Track Day but no good on a sprint as you have to return to the pits. Would be better with a fan, but not a big issue.
> 
> Rich


I had the HKS transimssion cooler and it was similar.
But not sure how much of an issue it is on sprints as you are not going full tilt for that long.

I struggled to get my gearbox temp over 110 on track.
So should be fine just pulling in, letting it idle for a bit and switching off at those temps as they are not excessive?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Brakes - good choice and a must do. I'd recommend Castrol SRF fluid too, without it mine got a bit spongy.
Tranny cooler - maybe, since yours is an 09, but it depends on how many laps you want to do without a break.
(I think the cooling was a little improved on later cars, albeit still an issue - could be wrong)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Matt

Yeah, I met you too as you were in Baby Smurff colours !!! It's Steve with the BIG RED sacry GTR LOL

Everything everyone has said is correct and true, Been doing Track days in my R33 GTR for 16 yers and in the R35 for 6.

Hope you have deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep pockets cos once you start it is a slippery slope and a blck hole for you dosh

Brakes (Alcon BBK front and rear)
Suspension (although I am only using stiffened Anti Roll bars)
Stage 2.5 Litchfield tune, which kept the 700+ bhp cars honest
No Trannie cooler as just not enough really hot days (unless we get another summer like last year)
NOW LISTEN HERE


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve you not bothered with the Litchfield suspension kit? just the arbs?..I'm tempted, do you have a view?.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sorry hit the enter key by accident ***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;..

The NOW LISTEN HERE was about exhaust system and I know I may get beaten up BUT I run 90mm Miltek full SS System which is noise compliant (and MOT compliant) at EVERY circuit in the UK, don't be fooled into the Bigger downpipe route or some of the other exhaust systems out there as some (and you know who you are) R35's had issues with noise on Sunday. Iain told me that 90mm was the only real safe bet, no it doesn***8217;t sound as good as some of the others but if you***8217;re going to invest the best part of £2k on an exhaust system ***8211; you want to make sure you are not going to get one session and then black flagged. Silverstone were lenient on Sunday some circuits (Bedford) will show you a Black Flag and that is it over, no more track time!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OldBob said:


> Steve you not bothered with the Litchfield suspension kit? just the arbs?..I'm tempted, do you have a view?.


Yep I do - LOL You know me !!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> Sorry hit the enter key by accident ***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;***8230;..
> 
> The NOW LISTEN HERE was about exhaust system and I know I may get beaten up BUT I run 90mm Miltek full SS System which is noise compliant (and MOT compliant) at EVERY circuit in the UK, don't be fooled into the Bigger downpipe route or some of the other exhaust systems out there as some (and you know who you are) R35's had issues with noise on Sunday. Iain told me that 90mm was the only real safe bet, no it doesn***8217;t sound as good as some of the others but if you***8217;re going to invest the best part of £2k on an exhaust system ***8211; you want to make sure you are not going to get one session and then black flagged. Silverstone were lenient on Sunday some circuits (Bedford) will show you a Black Flag and that is it over, no more track time!


Very true, Silverstone marshalls have had a chat with me about noise (on a previous track day) and just asked me to short shift, doubt all tracks are that easy going.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, as I say I have seen grown men cry at places like Bedford, Goodwood and even Donington !!!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

My 2010 GTR didn't go above 100degs on the transmission at Silverstone and that was using it pretty hard.

I was on that fabled Scoobynet day at Bedford where we lost about 2 hours of the day when they decided to lower the noise limit cause the wind had changed direction and ended up kicking a number of cars off.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope but it was a cold day with a cold wind!! 
But again it's how much dosh do you want to throw at your car, and as I have said, after throwing over £100k at the R33 and seeing how the way my R35 goes I don't consider it worth throwing anymore money at it on trannie cooler or Suspension.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Steve

Yes I remember chatting with you.

I have taken on board everyones advice, Ive also emailed Iain for his suggestions.

Iain recommended steering/toe arms and a fast road geometery setup.

So looks like my shopping list is:
Steering/toe arms.
Spare Alloys and Toyos 
Alcon 396mm Front Discs with pagids
Alcon 380mm Rear Discs with pagids.
Rear anti roll bars (Will look into suspension later)

I will wait for the transmission cooler and see how I get on at the next track day.

My exhaust is just the standard with Miltek Y pipe, I will keep this for now as i'm quite happy with the sound of the car.

Thanks
Matt



Steve said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Yeah, I met you too as you were in Baby Smurff colours !!! It's Steve with the BIG RED sacry GTR LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Matt

Why only rear ARBs ? go for front and back 

Don't go to Bedford with a Y pipe :-(

You don't need a Trannie cooler, but your choice 

Steve


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you will remove some understeer.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

matthewk said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Yes I remember chatting with you.
> 
> ...


That's not a cheap list! good luck explaining to the wife, although some of those could be snuck on when it's in for a 'service'


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Not sure why I said rear Anti roll bars, I just meant the ARB kit that's available on the litchfield website.

Explaining to the wife shouldn't be a problem, I managed to exchange some of my business Amex airmiles for the alloys (via amazon evouchers).

Selling the z4 should cover a large chunk of it and then I have to take it in for a service in the next few weeks so might be able to sneak a bit in then.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

matthewk said:


> Not sure why I said rear Anti roll bars, I just meant the ARB kit that's available on the litchfield website.
> 
> Explaining to the wife shouldn't be a problem, I managed to exchange some of my business Amex airmiles for the alloys (via amazon evouchers).
> 
> Selling the z4 should cover a large chunk of it and then I have to take it in for a service in the next few weeks so might be able to sneak a bit in then.


Sounds like a plan Matt, my car always err "has bits added" when it goes for a service - saftey features of course !!!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK well two things.

First listen to Steve on the exhaust... I have the same 90mm Miltek full system and have had no problems at Goodwood, Castle Comb or Bedford.


Static levels are.

Castle Combe 100dB
Goodwood 105dB some Days 98dB
Bedford 101 dB

However a lot of people get through the static test anf then fail the Drive by.

Also remember that a year or so down the line you will gain 3 or 4 dB of noise so you need some margin for error. Mine typically used to be 88dB but has now risen to 91dB

Second if your gearbox temps without a cooler are not going over 100 Deg then you are not trying hard enough. On a hot Day from a standing start at Goodwood my cooler will come on at the end of a single Lap as I enter the pits, and on a cold Day it takes 2 Laps. 

On track Days when not trying as hard I could do 4 laps and then would need at least 4 cool down laps to get the temperature down without the cooler.

Rich


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

For anyone wanting a quiet performance exhaust I can recommend the Whifbitz 102mm system, mine is the silenced Y pipe, Big Rear Silencer version and I can honestly say it as quiet as stock. I am still on the stock down pipes with CATS so I expect a little more noise when I change these but it shouldn't cause any noise issues at tracks.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Matthew have a drive of our demonstrator when you are down to see what you think of our other chassis parts for a later date 

Conrad, downpipes make quite a bigger difference to the overall noise especially on Drive by limits


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks that sounds great, I will give you a call tomorrow morning, I need to book in for a service.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

What's exhausts would be ok for bedford


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok booked it in with Iain for middle of next month.

Steering toe arms.
Anti roll bars
fast road geometry setup
Alcon Discs and pagid pads all 4 corners.
Forge Transmission cooler.
Bought 4 toyo r888's from GTROC shop to fit on my spare alloys.

All under the guise of a standard 6 month service (wifey) 

Expensive hobby this track day business


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

The 6 month oil service?
"yes dear, the oil is made from unobtainium"...
I hope your Alcons don't click like EAndys did (although I think he's sorted them now after 2 years?)


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I ordered the 396mm fronts so I think they will be better fit.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

matthewk said:


> Ok booked it in with Iain for middle of next month.
> 
> Steering toe arms.
> Anti roll bars
> ...


My missus has caught onto that trick.... she knows that there is no way a service can cost 2/3k


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

matthewk said:


> I ordered the 396mm fronts so I think they will be better fit.


Matt,where did you get the Alcons from in the end??

Stephen


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

JDL brakes, thanks for the recommendation, I got a similar price to what you quoted.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Well come to the world of track days and motorsport!!

Anything that involves activity on track be it track days or motorsport even at club level will rinse your wallet fast! R35's are notorious for chewing up a set of pads and a set of discs inc tyres some have gone through pads and discs in a day! 

But you cannot put a price on enjoyment pleasure you get from doing what you love doing. Just make sure your misses is understanding or bribe her with girly gifts such as handbags and shoes :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FRRACER said:


> Well come to the world of track days and motorsport!!
> 
> Anything that involves activity on track be it track days or motorsport even at club level will rinse your wallet fast! R35's are notorious for chewing up a set of pads and a set of discs inc tyres some have gone through pads and discs in a day!
> 
> But you cannot put a price on enjoyment pleasure you get from doing what you love doing. Just make sure your misses is understanding or bribe her with girly gifts such as handbags and shoes :chuckle:


or divorce LOL


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That too lol


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

My mrs is trying to talk me into fitting harnesses and bucket seats. She came out on track and loved it.

So she now persuading me to fit them so I can take her out and she'll be secure in the seat hahah.

She also wanting to take her GT86 on track, shes pricing up a turbo kit for it FFS


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

No no no. No toll cage no harnesses. If it rolls you are a dodo.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

hahaha agreed.

Id like to change the seats though, hat the standard ones


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Im going tillet


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmm worried about those being a bit much for day to day driving.

I like the Bride/Cusco seats that were up on the forum. Lower the seating position aswell apparently.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Cars down at Litchfield now getting everything done


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like the Tillets for track, but they give me a numb leg after two hours in the car.


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

I would highly recommend the recaro sportster CS is you are looking for something comfortable that works well on track


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Just picked the car up from Litchfields this morning with all the upgrades done.

My list of works since I started this thread.

2nd set of Alloy wheels
Toyo Tyres on 2nd alloys (Good deal on them in the club shop)
Litchfield put new TPMS sensors on the new toyos and cloned them for me.

396 mm Alcon discs and bells for fronts
380 mm Alcons rear
Pagid rs29 All around.

Endless Bonnet cancellor

Steering/Toe arms and fast road/track geometry setup (This caused quite a long delay due to some stock issues but we got there in the end.)

Forge Transmission Cooler
Front and Rear Anti Roll Bars

Litchfield did the circlips and some other bits in the gearbox as I was experiencing a few problems with the transmission (skipping 1st gear on cold starts etc)
I also got a big service done while it was down there.

Quite a lot of work done, I haven't had chance to really test it was I just drove back on a few A roads and mainly motorway, the steering feels really heavy compared to before, I'm not sure if thats the Toe Links, geometry or ARB's.

Ive also ordered the Armytrix Valvetronic exhaust and its now in production, its a switchable exhaust, on/off and also has the option to open at a set RPM, I really wanted to make my exhaust a bit louder and also get downpipes but I dont want to risk getting black flagged at track days, hopefully this will offer the best of both worlds.

I will update once I give the car more of a run in, I've got the CAT DT two day course followed by Silverstone GTROC track day lined up at the end of the month so should be a good opportunity to really test it.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice, look forward to seeing it at SS.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I've been on the CATDT course now and at the very wet Silverstone track day yesterday.

Anyone there yesterday I was the one in the Blue car that you probably overtook a few times, if you was being overtaken by a blue GTR it was probably John Miskin's.

Both Jake and my catdt instructor commented on how good the handling of the car felt.

I was very pleased with the setup myself too, my only experience before the upgrades was the last Silverstone track day but I have noticed quite a big difference, with reduced understeer and much less bump steer.

I still need to work on my confidence though, yesterday in the wet I couldn't bring myself to get into the corners at the crazy high speeds the car is capable of.

The CAT DT 2 day program was brilliant, I felt myself improve massively over the 2 days but I realized that its only scratched the surface and so I feel the next "track upgrade" I need is a driver upgrade, I'm looking into the options now but I'm leaning towards the cat driver training 4 day one to one Driving Academy.

Matt


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

matthewk said:


> I've been on the CATDT course now and at the very wet Silverstone track day yesterday.
> 
> Anyone there yesterday I was the one in the Blue car that you probably overtook a few times, if you was being overtaken by a blue GTR it was probably John Miskin's.
> 
> ...


Would like to hear more on your thoughts of the CATDT driving courses as its something I think would benefit me.

Sorry for the hijack.

Satan


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Dont think about it. Just do it.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Satan said:


> Would like to hear more on your thoughts of the CATDT driving courses as its something I think would benefit me.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.
> 
> Satan


It is almost certainly going to be beneficial to you, my only suggestion would be if you're doing the group version to try and get the 2 day course like I did.

Honestly I would pay just to go play on the roads at Millbrook, there is nothing like it, the instructors show you where the cars limit is, they do it in a safe place such as the steering pad.

One of the things we did that may sound simple but was really interesting, we went on the steering pad and did circles at a set radius following a line, we then built up speed until the car understeered off-line, we then learnt how to manage and handle it, we induced understeer and oversteer.

One of my favourite bits was making the car oversteer and catching it, using the gas pedal to control the car and feeling in total control even though the car was going sideways.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Dont think about it. Just do it.


Yes you're right, going to phone them in the morning.

btw was you at Silverstone yesterday? I thought you was in the Atom but when I asked someone they said a different name?

Got the alloys thanks good condition too.

Matt


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes twas me. My username does tend to confuse


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

oh ok, well next time I will say Hi lol, although you seemed to be very busy giving passenger laps to the charity guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Just a bit! If id known it was you would have said hi!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Matthew I think you were wise not going anywhere near too fast corner entry speeds yesterday. 
Did you get the added warning siren from the passenger seat too? ;-)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk said:


> Just picked the car up from Litchfields this morning with all the upgrades done.
> 
> My list of works since I started this thread.
> 
> ...


How much for the armytrix bud? I was looking at the innotech one, does the same thing....

Or the milltek trackday reducers? Goodie uses these?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/221657-milltek-trackday-noise-reducer-kit.html


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Chronos said:


> How much for the armytrix bud? I was looking at the innotech one, does the same thing....
> 
> Or the milltek trackday reducers? Goodie uses these?
> 
> ...


Yes he had those ugly things on yesterday, he wasn't too happy about the look but at-least he got to play uninterrupted. 



> Thank you for your inquiry,
> 
> 1. GT-R R35 full set stainless steel Valvetronic exhaust system is USD $4,950
> (Package include high-flow performance down pipe, Race Y-pipe, Mid pipe, Valvetronic muffler, Quattro titanium blue tips, Wireless remote control kits)
> ...


Unfortunately they aren't making the SS version anymore, which is the version I ordered, they gave me an upgrade to the titanium version though as I already had an order in place.

I will post a vid and a review of it when I get it and ill let you know if its any good.




OldBob said:


> Matthew I think you were wise not going anywhere near too fast corner entry speeds yesterday.
> Did you get the added warning siren from the passenger seat too? ;-)


She was a lot better this time around, but did get a bit squeamish when I did some late braking behind another driver.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk said:


> Yes he had those ugly things on yesterday, he wasn't too happy about the look but at-least he got to play uninterrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet sounds interesting.. i think projex have some in the uk?? but maybe its cheaper from usa?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/235362-ipe-performance-exhaust-nissan-gtr-r35.html#post2692369


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes I emailed ProjexUK about the Armytrix exhaust but they took a while to get back to me so I ordered direct from Armytrix, turned out quite a bit cheaper but have to wait a month for delivery.

Not sure about the iPE, it looks very similar to the Armytrix, I do remember comparing the two, I read something about a bad fitment on gtrlife  

I'm importing the Armytrix from Taiwan.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok booked in for a driver upgrade with the cat driver training team again, 4 days in the driving Academy starting 7th July, then a full day at Silverstone with instruction from Colin.

Cant wait


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Did you win the Euro Millions recently?


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

matthewk said:


> Ok booked in for a driver upgrade with the cat driver training team again, 4 days in the driving Academy starting 7th July, then a full day at Silverstone with instruction from Colin.
> 
> Cant wait


That is the best upgrade to any track-toy!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk any vids yet bro?

thanks


----------



## Carlos.GTR (Sep 5, 2011)

*track track track*

Looking forward the full review on exhaust, do you still find the steering too heavy vs stock on the road? Why you didn't fit the litchfield suspension? 
opcorn:


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Still waiting for it to be shipped, it will probably be a week or so before its with me.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Carlos.GTR said:


> Looking forward the full review on exhaust, do you still find the steering too heavy vs stock on the road? Why you didn't fit the litchfield suspension?
> opcorn:


Steering feels really good on the road, yes it was heavier at first but now I dont notice it.

No suspensin for me yet, I plan to do upgrades in increments as I learn, I suck pretty badly on track and don't think ill get much benefit from lots of upgrades yet.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Well the Armytrix exhaust just arrived, I got a free upgrade to the titanium version because they have stopped making the stainless steal version now. Seems I didn't have to pay any import duty either so double bonus.







































Its very light and looks very well made, downpipes are much heavier than the rest of the system.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk said:


> Well the Armytrix exhaust just arrived, I got a free upgrade to the titanium version because they have stopped making the stainless steal version now. Seems I didn't have to pay any import duty either so double bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet, get some pics up.. whos fitting it? as its got all the remote system etc...


----------



## Carlos.GTR (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking very good!!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Hopefully AC Speedtech but I'm having trouble getting in contact with Andy, the number on there website is disconnected.

The wiring doesn't seem too complicated at-least not for someone who is competent with this sort of thing.

Going to get Injectors and intakes done at the same time to take the car to stage 4.

Chronos - can you not see the pips I uploaded to the thread?

Ill upload a video once its installed.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Those key fob buttons should have been smilies

 - ON
 - OFF
 - Auto


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Andys got a new number


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

looks good

logo looks like something out Transformers


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk said:


> Hopefully AC Speedtech but I'm having trouble getting in contact with Andy, the number on there website is disconnected.
> 
> The wiring doesn't seem too complicated at-least not for someone who is competent with this sort of thing.
> 
> ...



ahh yes can now, there where not showing before

pm me on install costs etc please bud once you get ac speedtech on the blower..

should be interesting once installed


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Managed to get in touch with Andy and its booked in for next Wednesday, Ill update you on how it goes.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Vernonjones said:


> No no no. No toll cage no harnesses. If it rolls you are a dodo.


This is a perpetuating internet myth. 

Can you show any evidence to back this theory, I've searched and alls I can find is people on Internet forums regurgitating it. 

I'm not having a dig btw, I genuinely would like to see the evidence for this.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

The majority of injuries sustained in roll over crashes are due to the body coming into contact with parts of the car due to insufficient restraint with a standard 3 point belt.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to Silverstone on Tuesday, Im under instruction with Colin Hoad/CatDT

I bought the armytrix exhaust because its supposed to be switchable, quiet mode and loud mode but it seems its just loud mode and a little louder mode.

Any suggestions on how I can make it quieter? I really don't want to have to sell it as the exhaust sounds amazing but I set the car up for track days and I want to be able to get on track.

Does lowering the boost reduce the exhaust noise?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk said:


> I'm going to Silverstone on Tuesday, Im under instruction with Colin Hoad/CatDT
> 
> I bought the armytrix exhaust because its supposed to be switchable, quiet mode and loud mode but it seems its just loud mode and a little louder mode.
> 
> ...


not sure on lowering volume, but it does sound mint bud!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

sounds wicked  

lowering the boost will NOT lower the noise buddy, WOT is WOT you'll just go slower at the same epic noise level


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Well after spending half the night worrying about it I looked into it, I was using the db(c) meter instead of db(a), it seems db(a) gives a lower reading and is also the setting the circuits use.










Hopefully it will be a little lower than when I tested, Ill also try not to go full WOT in the wrong places, Ill let you know tomorrow night how it went.

Cost of the track day + garage + Colin Hoad + hotel + petrol there and back is around £1500, I will cry if I get banned at 9.15am.

Wish me luck

Cheers
Matt


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Too late to get some of those daft looking tailpipe mufflers?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Not sure where I could get some fitted this short notice.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Had a really good day at Silverstone, it was day 4 of the Cat Driver training academy so far I've done:

2 GT-R Club days 

Half a day of the Track Day Intermediate Course at Milbrook (The half Day + the 2 GT-R club days is equal to the full day 1 of the course).

Grip Limit Course - This was a full day at Bruntingthorpe proving grounds.

Optimisation Course - This was at Millbrook, a really interesting and fun day best bit for me was learning to heal toe at high speed on the track followed by damper tuning which is really interesting, setting up the car for different situations and evaluating the changes.

A half day Drift and Over-grip limit course at Millbrook - A lot of fun spending the day in the Caterham drifting, As an added benefit I also got to see a P1 do a launch control on the mile straight.

The final day was the full day at Silverstone under tuition with Colin.

The Silverstone staff were really good, even though we got black flagged for noise they let us back on the Circuit, to quote the Marshall "I don't care if you go around the track in reverse just keep the noise down".

We managed to short shift in a few locations and the rest of the day was uninterrupted.

I had some major problems with my exhaust but I can't post too much information about that just yet as I'm still in talks with the Manufacturer, I will update later once its resolved but lets just say the exhaust was not built to be used in quiet mode on track.










Here is a quick vid of me @Silverstone although we had to short shift and be quiet so not much top speed on the straights. 

I know it doesn't look fast but we didn't try to blast out the fastest laps, we just concentrated on being smooth, fast and consistent.


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

matthewk said:


> I'm going to Silverstone on Tuesday, Im under instruction with Colin Hoad/CatDT
> 
> I bought the armytrix exhaust because its supposed to be switchable, quiet mode and loud mode but it seems its just loud mode and a little louder mode.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

Just been catching up on this thread,looks like you been having a great time :chuckle: and spending loadsa money :chuckle:
The exhaust looks awesome and sounds even better


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Spending money keeps me motivated to make more  exhaust was awesome, not so much anymore, I have a new one going on shortly. 

I'm at a bit of a crossroads right now, I've spent quite a bit of money on the GTR to make it more track friendly but the more track days I do I can't help but think I would be better off with a dedicated track toy and just bring the GTR to maybe 5 track days per year(my insurance covers 5). 

On the Cat driver training Course I was driving a caterham and a Subaru, now I feel the GTR is a better toy on track but comparing the cost of the GTR to a cheap track toy, the fun per £ just seems more in a lighter and cheaper car.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

matthewk said:


> Spending money keeps me motivated to make more  exhaust was awesome, not so much anymore, I have a new one going on shortly.
> 
> I'm at a bit of a crossroads right now, I've spent quite a bit of money on the GTR to make it more track friendly but the more track days I do I can't help but think I would be better off with a dedicated track toy and just bring the GTR to maybe 5 track days per year(my insurance covers 5).
> 
> On the Cat driver training Course I was driving a caterham and a Subaru, now I feel the GTR is a better toy on track but comparing the cost of the GTR to a cheap track toy, the fun per £ just seems more in a lighter and cheaper car.


Hi Matt,, having 2 cars isnt going to be any cheaper or more fun mate. your just end up with 2 lots of running costs, inc Insurance and servicing,
Stick with the GTR and ill see you back at Silverstone Septemebr.


Goldie


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Costs for a GTR would be massive compared to a Caterham for track use. Considering how fast a GTR would get through discs, pads, tyres and fluids.


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

I would agree,the running costs of a GT-R for track use are massive compared to even a fully fledge track car,like caterham or a hot hatch.

Bet it was good fun in the caterham and felt really fast being that close to the ground :chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Keep in mind that a GTR has a roof, heated seats, heater, etc.... a caterham at a track day in the rain or the cold is going to SUCK!!!!

I am trying to run a 350z as a slightly modded car that will be for track so I can have a bit more fun with RWD. Not sure it will last that long...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes good points Graham, but you will get more fun out of a dedicated track car. I would rather have a car that pulls 2+g with aero over a GTR for track if you want to sample and enjoy extreme performance. Radical would be a good choice over a Caterham.

Having read people have killed brakes and tyres in one day of open pitlane track day that is a scary thought. A set of discs £1500, pads £600, Tyres £1200, fluids £200?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

The GT-R is stupidly expensive to run on track, don't get me wrong I don't mind paying it but if I want to do 10-15 + track days in the summer I think it would be more cost effective for me to get a cheaper/lighter track toy.

I would love to do Cadwell park again but I dare not take the GT-R to Cadwell as its so narrow and I see a lot of people come off in an average track day there.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

The Caterham is something else, really mechanical feel to it, it takes the lightest of inputs to change direction, drifting it and controlling/holding over-steer is so easy in it.



shrimpy gtr said:


> I would agree,the running costs of a GT-R for track use are massive compared to even a fully fledge track car,like caterham or a hot hatch.
> 
> Bet it was good fun in the caterham and felt really fast being that close to the ground :chuckle:


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

A few more upgrades for the 2015 track day season, I will be just doing track days next year then hopefully 2016 ill start doing some club racing.

*Aeromotions front splitter*









*Aeromotions R.Dynamic rear wing*









*Difflow 5 Element rear diffuser*









*KW Sleeve kit*









*Carbon Vented Bonnet*
Not so much a track upgrade but will help with cooling.
This will be wrapped by PWPRO, I love the look of these although I prefer them to be colour coded to the car.











The car will be getting a much more aggressive track geo and is being lowered also, I have no interest in keeping the car street friendly.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No No No Matt

Just buy a Cayman R


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

would buy one as a third car if I had the parking space but im maxed out at this house.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

matthewk said:


> would buy one as a third car if I had the parking space but im maxed out at this house.


LOL, buy a BIGGER house first then !!!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

few car upgrades is a bit cheaper than buying another house haha.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

You'll love the wing mate, i can't say with any proof how much it aids handling, but the rear does feel pretty planted at speed, and i have it at a relatively tame angle at the moment. 

Not sure I can say the same on the front splitter, but again I don't have anything other than 'feel' to go on. 

H


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

The splitter should help to balance the car, once the upgrades are done ill test wing angles and compare vbox corner speeds to try find the right setup next time i'm at Silverstone. My understanding is the front splitter helps to balance the car at turn in, I would imagine without extra downforce at the front the car will push before the apex.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Im expecting the biggest gain to come from the track geo setup and lowered stance, not sure how friendly this car will be on the street though.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It will be great on the street unless you go too low, in which case it will be really sharp on the turn in, but twitchy at higher speed. It will also bottom out on everything - but look great. Mine felt good and interactive at Silverstone and I was able to provoke 4 wheel power oversteer on many of the corners


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> It will be great on the street unless you go too low, in which case it will be really sharp on the turn in, but twitchy at higher speed. It will also bottom out on everything - but look great. Mine felt good and interactive at Silverstone and I was able to provoke 4 wheel power oversteer on many of the corners


That sounds good, Andy will be starting it on the 10th Jan then I've got a couple of track days early February so I'll update on how all the new mods feel.

The wife also got me a nice Christmas gift.










JCR custom coloured shift paddles (paddles are upside down)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk said:


> That sounds good, Andy will be starting it on the 10th Jan then I've got a couple of track days early February so I'll update on how all the new mods feel.
> 
> The wife also got me a nice Christmas gift.
> 
> ...


great addition to the smurf mobile!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Chronos said:


> great addition to the smurf mobile!


There is only one real original Smurfmobile:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

nurburgringgtr said:


> There is only one real original Smurfmobile:chuckle:


Ahh yes, you're Papa Smurf!


----------



## The animal (Jan 15, 2015)

sorry mark that was me coming out of nowhere watched your vid all your lines are good take more speed into the right hander at becketts though. Shame your exhaust was to loud





[/QUOTE]


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

The animal said:


> sorry mark that was me coming out of nowhere watched your vid all your lines are good take more speed into the right hander at becketts though. Shame your exhaust was to loud


Thanks, still working on my confidence to carry speed.

Those radicals do just seem to appear all of a sudden.

towards the end the reason my temps started to shoot up was that my exhaust was on fire, I pulled off just a little later and was quite lucky.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks to PW PRO, ACspeedtech and Jonny Cocker.

I managed to damage one of the rear quarter panels on the car along with breaking a side skirt.










Jonny sent me a new side skirt and Paul got the panel all fixed up looking like new again.

*JCR Billet shift paddles*


















*Carbon Vented bonnet*
























*Aeromotions Front Splitter*
















*Aeromotions rear wing*

















I also got the KW sleeve kit fitted by AC Speedtech which lowered the car a little along with a new track wheel alignment with increased castor and much more negative camber.


----------



## The animal (Jan 15, 2015)

That looks awesome. Love the colour to but i would say that as my car is very similar colour.


----------

